# Family Worship



## ralphmnj (Jul 16, 2016)

Does anyone here use any resources for family worship they'd like to share?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 16, 2016)

These are helpful:

https://store.gracefamilybaptist.net/collections/education/products/truth-grace-series-set

https://store.gracefamilybaptist.ne...baptist-confession-of-faith-baptist-catechism

https://store.gracefamilybaptist.ne...tion-of-puritan-prayers-and-devotions-leather

this is great too:

https://subscribe.pcspublink.com/su...&p=TBLT&_ga=1.115472390.1477930426.1449291383

Reading a short table talk devotion as a family is something we have done lately. The kids like it, and it gives for some solid and varied reading.

The basics are read scripture, walk through the catechism, pray and sing.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 16, 2016)

My family's routine is to gather after dinner in the living room where I'll read a chapter from whichever book we're at in the Bible. I'll then explain the meaning of the text to my children with my wife beside me and we'll all discuss ways to apply what we read to our lives. After this, starting from youngest to oldest, we discuss prayer requests and pray as a family. Depending on the evening and how well we've managed our time we'll sing a hymn or two before calling it a night. I generally save our time in the catechism for Sunday afternoons.

As far as resources go, I normally only use a Bible and hymn book. That said, I have had my eye on a new family worship guide that Reformation Heritage Books is releasing in November 2016. I use the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible that has thoughts for family worship at the end of each chapter and I'm thinking maybe it's these just compiled in one volume or perhaps an expanded version...not sure.

Take a look - http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/family-worship-bible-guide-hardcover.html


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 16, 2016)

Besides the regular systematic Bible reading, we also go through the Westminster Shorter Catechism with the help of Starr Meade's Training Hearts, Teaching Minds. We've been using that for many, many years. She also has a book on the Heidelberg Catechism, but it's not as good.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 16, 2016)

At present, as our children are very young (7 and 3), we read a Bible story, work on Scripture memory and catechism, and pray. We've recently begun singing a song some nights as well, as our eldest is beginning to grow in willingness to sing. Family worship is a highlight each night at bedtime, and our kids love it. Praise be to God for that. 

For catechism, we use the TAG books referenced above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soonerborn (Jul 16, 2016)

http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/family-worship-beeke.html


----------



## KMK (Aug 25, 2016)

I have been using my own outline of a book entitled, "A Treatise on Affliction" by Thomas Case. It is one of the best of the Puritan works on Christian affliction. I would be happy to share it with anyone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 25, 2016)

I have four kids (10, 8, 5, 3)

We use the Reformation Heritage Study Bible and I open with prayer, read a sufficient amount of text (sometimes a couple of verses, sometimes a chapter, it depends on some factors), we discuss the text with application, then do catechism, sing a psalm or two, and close with particular prayer requests. 

I'd say we usually run 10-15 minutes max on a normal day. Like I noted, that is the basic "formula" we use. 

So book wise we use the RHB and pocket editions of the 1650 Scottish Psalter.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Aug 25, 2016)

I second the Reformation study Bible.


----------



## Soonerborn (Aug 25, 2016)

I third the Reformation Study Bible! I love the Family Worship notes at the end of each chapter..


----------

